# Buck question



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello,
Ok, new to goats and have not ever paid attention to mini breeds in any animals. The mini goats are probably my favorite though. They are SO DARN CUTE! I started buying goats this Spring and picked up 6 mini's at the sale barn. Then I picked up an Oberhasli that turned out to be half ND and half Ober. She came in on a truck with a mini Alpine....maybe?....I think the little one with her is a mini Alpine but I am not positive. Not sure if they are mother and daughter. I am sure they came from the same place.
While buying goats I did pick up 3 boys. One was wethered. The other 2 where bought intact and I banded one and left the other. 
George is my mini buck. If I were guessing right now I would lean toward ND but I really can't tell. He is close to 5 months old. Of all the mini's he is the smallest. I am concerned he is too small and will not be able to breed my half mini girls. I would prefer they be bred to him. The other choice in the end will be a Boer and I am just not doing that to my small girls. I was thinking yesterday about once they get bigger if he cannot get the bigger mini's bred and wondered if AI was an option. Pulling semen from him and AI-ing the girls. Has anyone done this? or am I thinking to much and no matter how small George is he will figure it out and get the job done? 
I did own a Great Dane and witnessed her lay down when she was in heat when the neighbors Chihuahua came roaming down to offer his "stud services"....yeah....I died. The males name was Peanut and I was sure he would be swallowed in the process so I picked him up and took that boy home....:ROFL:
That would have been a terrible breeding...Great Dane/Chihuahua mix:hammer::doh:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, he can most certainly do it. I would provide some sort of step stool. Once I had a tiny lil ND buckling, he could almost walk under my largest standard doe... well, long story short, and five months later, I'm pretty sure he used the milk stand :ROFL::hammer:


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Bwahahaha! That is funny. Well...and a relief. Glad to know I won't have to interfere to much. Step stools, large tubs and rocks will all be in place! 
Thanks for the reply Suzanne.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Depending on his age at the time of breeding and how many does you are asking him to cover, he should be able to get the job done for you.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

When I bred my Nigerian buck to my lamancha doe, I put him on the milking stand and backed her up to him. He got the job done and fell off when he threw his head back! I nearly died laughing


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I stack 2 pallets on top of each other and place a piece of plywood over it. I back the doe up to the edge and bring the buck to her. Works every time.


----------

